# CAN YOU PAY FOR IVF???



## ixi0310 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi all
I havn't posted on here for ages, if i ever did. But i've been a member for yrs. I am writing to ask a very important question. Would asny of you donate to another member for their IVF?? the reason i ask is because i have just found out about cyber begging. It's all quite weird but interesting and along with the pyramid scheme i wondered if their was a way for us that cannot afford fertility treatment could get help from others either in the same position as us, richer than us or truly blessed to have children. Please let me know your thoughts and why not read my blog http://desperate-dont.blogspot.com/ thanks  
/links


----------

